# Cajun Burger



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1 pound extra lean ground round steak (ground beef is ok)
1 pound ground turkey
1 pound crawfish tails, boiled, peeled, and coarsely chopped
1/2 onion chopped
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon Louisiana hot sauce
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon red pepper
1/4 teaspoon white pepper


Basting Sauce:
1 cup Bar-B-Que sauce
1 stick butter
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon white pepper


Use crawfish tails left over after a boil.
Mix first nine ingredients and form into patties.
Mix ingredients for basting sauce and simmer for 2-3 minutes.
Place burgers over hot coals.
Add wet hickory chips to coals for added smoked flavor.
Baste burgers 2-3 times. :vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds tasty!!


I love me some river bugs.


----------

